# My new build



## Umbral (Dec 22, 2012)

My new enclosure is nearly done, I built it from scratch (first time I have done this other than with melamine.)
I also made some hides for this one and then gave the whole thing a few coats of varnish with teak stain.

Going on advice from the good people on APS I’m going to heat with the heat cord under tile method (excuse the feet in the photo lol.)

It still needs to air a little bit and I need to varnish the wood that the heat cord will sit in and tweak the temperature on the thermostat over a few days to make sure everything is perfect before I put anything into it. I can’t wait until it’s all up and running/decorated 

I’m still new to building enclosures so if you have any advice on how I could improve my next one feel free to help me out.

Excuse the bad IPhone photos and the mess in the granny flat, it always turns into a pig sty whenever I build something.... well it’s kind of my shed lol.


----------



## Firepac (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks good mate. Love to see the photos with the critters in it


----------



## Umbral (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll put some more pics up once it's inplace with its inhabitants.


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 22, 2012)

awesome stuff mate. WOWZERS that will look sick!


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking good so far  what's going in there ? 
I tend to tape my heat cord down until I know that I can get the temperature I need, the spacing is different depending on length of heat cord and density of the tile going on top, i then mark it and route it.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 22, 2012)

Mate, that looks great, well done


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep, looks good. Is that 4x2x2, and what's going in there ?


----------



## sharky (Dec 22, 2012)

BEST *TECHNICALLY* FIRST TIME BUILT ENCLOSURE EVER! Now...build me one :lol:

Keep us updated mate, it looks awesome!


----------



## damian83 (Dec 22, 2012)

Unreal mate jealous of that. I want to do an old book case or tv unit...unless you do it for me


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice unit, looks great!


----------



## ouroboros (Dec 22, 2012)

Brilliant. How much has it cost you so far? I want to make a 3 stack version.


----------



## Umbral (Dec 22, 2012)

It's 1m wide x 40cm deep, will house two tanami womas and two George town stimsons. All up I would say it cost 450 including thermostat and heat cord . Any ideas on how I could improve on it? Will be doing a bigger version in the not too distant future and am always looking for ways to make things better.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 22, 2012)

JaxRtfm said:


> Looking good so far  what's going in there ?
> I tend to tape my heat cord down until I know that I can get the temperature I need, the spacing is different depending on length of heat cord and density of the tile going on top, i then mark it and route it.


Yes take this advice as my 1st go i had to double up my cords


----------



## Umbral (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll find out tomorrow I guess, of it doesn't work it's back to the hardware store lol.


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 23, 2012)

Excellent job, looks professional built from the pics. Keep building like this and everyone will hound you for one!


----------



## Umbral (Dec 23, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> Excellent job, looks professional built from the pics. Keep building like this and everyone will hound you for one!


I wouldn't mind building them more often but I don't feel confident doing it for others lol. Just tested my heating, when the thermostat turned itself off all heat tiles were +- .4 degrees of each other so in pretty happy with that!

Now for a nice cold glass of wine and a relax


----------



## Variety (Dec 23, 2012)

Look very professional, well done. No doubt this will give you the confidence to build almost anything you want now.

Drilling melamine together is one this but this would of taken selective cabinet making expertice, great job!


----------



## Umbral (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments. The wait for it so air so I can use it is killing me lol.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 23, 2012)

nice bank mate looks the goods , ill be making one similar soon for my shed so its good to see those first few pics of how you've done the support for it 



Umbral said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. The wait for it so air so I can use it is killing me lol.


i know the feeling i stupidly just went ahead and used a normal stain and sealer on one of my enclosures , i think the oil based type , i was waiting months for it to be ready for use but i was a little picky about it i think


----------



## lithopian (Jan 3, 2013)

awesome! cant wait to see it decorated


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 4, 2013)

looks awesome, i was thinking of doing that with my old book shelf


----------



## mike83 (Jan 4, 2013)

Great job mate looks really nice


----------

